# Circle City Mother's Day Ride, May 9th, 2021, Orange, CA



## tripple3 (Apr 14, 2021)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA MAY 9th, 2021
Not a "Gathering", just going for a ride.
Wear a mask please, and keep safe distance from others.
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop... Patios are still OPEN in Orange!:eek:
When: Sunday MAY 9th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.








my MOM in her backyard, Huntington Beach;
has since moved to Idaho, for Great-Grandsons' Seasons.


----------



## Kidwood5 (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm hoping to be there, it's an hour and a half drive, but I've been looking forward to joining this ride.


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2021)

Kidwood5 said:


> I'm hoping to be there, it's an hour and a half drive, but I've been looking forward to joining this ride.



We look forward to meeting you;
please introduce yourself.
This Sunday, come on out to ride.


----------



## BFGforme (May 8, 2021)

I will be there! Making that super long trek from the oside.... but I'll make it!


----------



## oddball (May 8, 2021)

See you all in the morning


----------



## BFGforme (May 9, 2021)

Nice ride today!


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Nice ride today!



Thanks for making the trip!
Happy Mothers' Day!
18 to 16 bikes/riders enjoying the day.


----------



## tripple3 (May 9, 2021)

some more...




































tag some riders @ChopESurf  and Fran, @oddball @TWBikesnstripes @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @OC54 & Mrs. @Goatroper @BFGforme @cyclonecoaster.com  and Martyn, 3 moms, Roger, Tony, Angel @Cory and @mrg and more i'm sure.


----------



## BFGforme (May 9, 2021)

Couple pics...


----------

